# Will Vista work with Boot Camp or Parallels?



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello! 
I want to ask you: do you know if Vista works under Boot Camp or Parallels?
It seems to me that Parallels has Vista support, but I'm not sure about Boot Camp. There's not much info on the official site. Thanks!


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Parallels supports Vista. I tried to run it via Parallels and it runs pretty fast! There's no 3d support in Parallels that's why the Aero feature is still unavailable, but Parallels will definitely fix that soon.
Boot Camp also supports Vista - almost all features are available, but I heard that it doesn't support webcams yet.
Here's info about Vista support under Boot Camp


----------



## n8thegr8 (Mar 28, 2007)

in all actuality, I think vista just has issues with webcams regardless of how you run it, I don't have one personally, so I can't say for sure, but I've heard a lot of people have issues with it, even running it natively in a normal pc environment.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the main thing to remember is that you are legally allowed to run vista ultimate or enterprise in a vurtal machine, which is what parallels is. and the offical site says it supports vista.


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> the main thing to remember is that you are legally allowed to run vista ultimate or enterprise in a vurtal machine, which is what parallels is. and the offical site says it supports vista.


And if I run Vista Home edition via Bootcamp will it be considered legitimate? I think yes, because it runs natively - but I'm not sure.
But Vista Home, as far as I know, doesn't even have the Aero feature! when parallels will enable 3d Support I'll be very curious to look at this Aero graphics. You mean that I will never be able to run cheap versions of Vista with VM?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

running vista via bootcamp is ok, as long as there are vista drivers for the mac hardware. even though the mac uses intel cpus, there is enough of a difference in the motherboard that it has to have drivers to work correctly. and that will depend on how helpful ms is to apple with providing apple info on how vista handles hardware.
as for parallels, you may never see 3d support in it or any other vm as the cpu supports vms and gpus do not. so until gpus can handle vms, 3s support may be a pipe dream. and as of now, yes, you can not run any "cheap" versions of vista legally in a vm. ms want money, so they want you to spend more to get the convience of having a vm pc running vista.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> as for parallels, you may never see 3d support in it or any other vm as the cpu supports vms and gpus do not. so until gpus can handle vms, 3s support may be a pipe dream. and as of now, yes, you can not run any "cheap" versions of vista legally in a vm. ms want money, so they want you to spend more to get the convience of having a vm pc running vista.


Well, Prallels team have been promoting the idea of 3d support long. And as far as I know, Fusion, while still in beta, already supports DX8 - but it's extremely buggy. And Parallels are promising to make 3d support available in their next release. We'll see.


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

scathe30 said:


> Well, Prallels team have been promoting the idea of 3d support long. And as far as I know, Fusion, while still in beta, already supports DX8 - but it's extremely buggy.


Parallels really have been speaking of this 3d support for a long time already. I have high hopes about their new release. As a big fan of Parallels, I have been looking rather skeptical on Fusion. It is still in beta, and I heard that DX8 is very unreliable. And someone told me that USB support is also a problem in Fusion. To say honestly, I haven't tried it myself. And I don't know if I ever will - the main problem is that Fusion doesn't have Coherence. Coherence mode in Parallels absolutely rules!


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, coherence is great, really great. I'd say this is a revolutionary feature. 
Well, Fusion is not THAT unreliable as you have said, but still don't forget that it is Beta and is not tested. Current version of Parallels (its main rival) is RC2 already - it has been thoroughly tested.


----------



## ram2102 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Vista Driver for Huwaei smart AX MT 841 modem*

Hi Guys
can anyone help me find a driver for installing Huwaei smart AX MT 841 modem for BSNL Broadband?
i searched a lot but could not find a solution.
It would be of great help.
Cheers
Ram


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Vista Driver for Huwaei smart AX MT 841 modem*



ram2102 said:


> Hi Guys
> can anyone help me find a driver for installing Huwaei smart AX MT 841 modem for BSNL Broadband?
> i searched a lot but could not find a solution.
> It would be of great help.
> ...


you need to go post this question in the correct forum, which is in the hardware section. and please don't hyjack threads!


----------

